

Ask HN: Last Call for 100% Capital Gains Exclusion? - babyshake

A year ago Congress extended the 100% capital gains tax exclusion for startups from the Small Business Jobs Act of 2010 through 2011.<p>Here's the wikipedia link for the legislation:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Business_Jobs_Act_of_2010<p>Since 2011 is almost over, it would seem that this may be our last chance to take advantage of this.<p>It would help me and the other HNers who have not yet incorporated to know the simplest way to setup a business entity and purchase shares so that we can meet the deadline for early stage startups or that weekend project that may become a startup.
======
babyshake
wikipedia link: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Business_Jobs_Act_of_2010>

------
gojomo
I'd asked a related question on Quora last year (when there was a chance it
might have expired at then end of 2010):

[http://www.quora.com/What-pitfalls-should-be-avoided-if-
inve...](http://www.quora.com/What-pitfalls-should-be-avoided-if-investing-in-
a-small-startup-before-January-1-2011-to-take-advantage-of-the-
special-100-tax-exclusion-of-the-recently-passed-SJBCA)

